# Graphics card under 10k



## n33rav (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Need your help once again as I could not figure out a best GFX card 

Here is other components of the rig I building,

Going to Purchase
==============
Processor: Intel i5 3570k
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB X 2
PSU: Corsair 430CX V2
Optical Drive: LG DRW
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet
Graphics Card: ????

Monitor I already have: Dell 2030M

After selecting all other parts, I have left around 10k to spend on graphics card. From my research I think "Sapphire AMD HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5" available at 8.9k is good choice.

Can you guys tell me if its good for that price point or I can get better? I am not sure which brand to is good, but I read many positive reviews for Sapphire so choose that one.

Lastly, I can't find most of the parts of my rig in local market so planning to buy them online. I check price on Flipkart and Primeabgb, price difference between them 8k  Can anyone tell me if primeabgb is trusted and reliable for such purchase or any other better option?

I am planning to buy this rig in a week.

Thanks in advance and looking forward for some great suggestions as always


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 26, 2012)

n33rav said:


> Lastly, I can't find most of the parts of my rig in local market so planning to buy them online. I check price on Flipkart and Primeabgb, price difference between them 8k  Can anyone tell me if primeabgb is trusted and reliable for such purchase or any other better option?
> 
> I am planning to buy this rig in a week.
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward for some great suggestions as always



The difference is because, flipkart buys product from retailers, and Primeabgb is one of the best computer shops in india. Primeabgb >> flipakrt in terms of pricing.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 26, 2012)

You can also get 650 ti (> hd 7770) ~ 10.5 k


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 26, 2012)

Get the 7770. The  650ti gives on average 5-8 fps more which is not worth the extra mullah.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 26, 2012)

Initially there was more price difference between the 2 cards but now its ~ 2k and 15-20 % performance increase in 2k is not bad.

7850 performs ~ 25 % better than the 650 ti and you have to pay ~3k more for it.

You cannot expect 40% improvement in 2k.

Edit - heres a quick look

*imageshack.us/a/img542/3175/perfrel.gif


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

Get the 650Ti.


----------



## n33rav (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks for valuable replies guys!

Now battle is between HD 7770 and GTX 650 ti

I am getting HD 7770 at 8.9k and GTX 650 ti least price is 11k online, making difference of 2k.

Now my question is,
1) Is GTX 650 ti worth that extra 2k? I did benchmark comparison on Anandtech and it seems around 18-20% performance improvement in performance.
2) I have read that Nvidia cards are power hungry. Does that mean I need to upgrade my PSU ( Corsair 430CX V2 )? That might add another 1.5k to cost.

I am considering Sapphire for hd 7770 and Zotac for gtx 650 ti. Please tell me are they good brands? 

Any review of Primeabgb purchase experience outside Maharashtra?


----------



## vkl (Nov 27, 2012)

Take 650ti.
This gen cards are not consuming that much power.Cx430v2 is more than enough for your config with gt650ti.
Both Sapphire and Zotac are fine.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 27, 2012)

n33rav said:


> thanks for valuable replies guys!
> 
> Now battle is between HD 7770 and GTX 650 ti
> 
> ...




I would say the 2k price increase is justified. The reason is as follows:

Since your budget is restricted at 10-11k, i will suggest the 650-ti only. Or else you are better off with a 7850 2gb by 3 - 4k extra and i would say its worth it ( if you are willing to change that monitor of yours in the near future).

Now coming to both 7770 and 650ti, the latter is significantly faster. But there is more to it.
Both 7770 and 650-ti sport a 128 bit bus and this will be a huge decider.
With amd , you are restricted with shader based AA like MSAA and FXAA which requires a high memory bandwidth and a 128 bit bus is a bottleneck for these.
Same with nvidia as it too suffers from a shorter bus but has a new trick up its sleeve.

Its called TXAA and is a non- shader  AA algorithm which uses dedicated hardware resources ( only in kepler gpu's now) to remove jagged edges and are very very  less memory bandwidth dependent. Its seen that even enabling 2x txaa gives similar image quality as 4x msaa ( which is not possible in either 650-ti or 7770 without significant performance drop).

Call of duty black ops 2 is the first dx11 title to implement TXAA and many more soon to follow including crysis 3.

Read here for more details about TXAA - HARDOCP - Introduction - Call of Duty: Black Ops II Performance & IQ Review

TXAA is the future of AA. In short, txaa does fxaa and msaa (hardware based) without significant performance drop.

*P.S - With the latest forceware 310.61 beta , there has been a performance increment of around 15 -16% in games like battlefield 3 , skyrim , starcraft 2. Besides, it comes with performance benefits in games like cod black ops 2 (obviously) , assasin's creed 3 and hitman absolution. This is yet to be tested by reviewers though.*


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

@OP, get this:

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1 GB DDR5


----------



## n33rav (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks guys! 

I have made my mind for Zotac GTX 650 ti .

thanks for insights @vickybat Your post help me clear all my confusions  

@Skud, that's really great deal at 10.2k  Do you have any experience buying with them?


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Have purchased locally from their shop quite a few times, better contact them first and confirm the price.


----------



## n33rav (Nov 30, 2012)

@Skud I called MD Computers and they said price of Zotac GTX 650 ti 1 GB GDDR5 is 11.2k not 10.2k. Local market price is same so I have decided to buy it from a local shop, going for it tomorrow.

Purchased other parts already from local market except mobo Asrock z77 extreme 4. It is out of stock in local market as well as Flipkart 

Not sure how long I have to wait for it. Any decent alternate at that price point?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 30, 2012)

n33rav said:


> @Skud I called MD Computers and they said price of Zotac GTX 650 ti 1 GB GDDR5 is 11.2k not 10.2k. Local market price is same so I have decided to buy it from a local shop, going for it tomorrow.
> 
> Purchased other parts already from local market except mobo Asrock z77 extreme 4. It is out of stock in local market as well as Flipkart
> 
> Not sure how long I have to wait for it. Any decent alternate at that price point?



Mobo available on itdepot.But slightly higher cost.

Theitdepot - ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

n33rav said:


> Any review of Primeabgb purchase experience outside Maharashtra?



this should help : link

so you better look elsewhere.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2012)

Also available from MDcomputers:
ASROCK MOTHERBOARD Z77 EXTREME4


----------

